# Wilson Irons (FG Tour & FG 100)



## J5MBF (Jun 14, 2016)

General consensus on Wilson irons? Never ever considered them, maybe due to not having the brand rammed down my throat on every golf advert, however during my lesson today I tried the above irons and loved them. Fairly old model but so decent price wise now too. Waiting on a price for a combo set as FG100 are more bladed and FG Tours offered some forgiveness. Tried the Ping I irons suing my last lesson but these were much much better for me. Some lovely numbers and a great looking flight on the monitor, next lesson will be out on course so will take them both with me. Just wondered if anyone else has either or tried either?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jun 14, 2016)

J5MBF said:



			General consensus on Wilson irons? Never ever considered them, maybe due to not having the brand rammed down my throat on every golf advert, however during my lesson today I tried the above irons and loved them. Fairly old model but so decent price wise now too. Waiting on a price for a combo set as FG100 are more bladed and FG Tours offered some forgiveness. Tried the Ping I irons suing my last lesson but these were much much better for me. Some lovely numbers and a great looking flight on the monitor, next lesson will be out on course so will take them both with me. Just wondered if anyone else has either or tried either?
		
Click to expand...

Love the FG100 and the older FG62 but having tried them I coukdnt do them justice.
Wilson make superb irons IMO, very underrated.


----------



## Odvan (Jun 14, 2016)

Briefly had some FG V2 irons and whilst the shaft didn't work for me, loved the feel. Would have continued my search if I hadn't have got some MP63s off here for a great price. 

Have hovered over the 62s before but never pulled the trigger. Be patient on evilbay and you could grab ya self a bargain.


----------



## paddyc (Jun 14, 2016)

My pal who is a pro had a set of FG tour until he recently got some cally Apex's but he really liked them. Had a try myself and felt great loved the look of them too. I think a lot of golfers are considering and buying the lesser advertised brands. Some quality more affordable clubs out there including Wilson.


----------



## Tiger man (Jun 15, 2016)

Very underrated and great looking clubs. Have the v4's which are as good as anything else out there at the minute.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 15, 2016)

Have tried the fg tour and the v2's both awesome sticks and priced correctly.  A recent set of brand new v2's only made Â£160 on eBay so be patient

For what it's worth I've got the fg tour traction control wedges and they are better without question than the MP t4 mizzy's they replaced.

The new fg tour m3's can be had at the right price now, o almost had these instead of the apex's


----------



## kid2 (Jun 15, 2016)

Spent 2 yrs with a set of fg tours when I was floating around double digits. Their surprisingly easy to hit if your a half decent player. I wouldn't recommend them to someone starting out as they are a little unforgiving compared to bigger cavity backs. 

Their marketed as a players cavity back. My only grip with them and it was small was that the leading edge is sharp. And I tend to be on the steep side swinging.

Because of that I used to struggle with impact on softish ground. In summer that were fine. But they dig a lot of your not what you'd call a pocket of the ball... 
Feel wasn't mizuno soft but they were lovely feeling clubs.
Also more traditionally lofted so don't expect to be hitting monster distances. You could in some cases be a club or 2 more into greens than playing partners. 

Mark crossfield did a test between them and the titleist Cb's and was blown away by how good that were.. And like you said their a lot more affordable than the bigger brands.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jun 15, 2016)

A mate of mine has the FG62s and they are lush, deceptively easy to hit for something that looks so tiny.

The best looking irons of recent years as well in my opinion


----------



## stokie_93 (Jun 15, 2016)

I've recently bought the FG Tour M3's, got them on Clubhouse Golf for Â£250.

Aesthetically they're the nicest looking irons i've personally ever had, I was dubious on the black finish but they sit lovely to the eye and I think add a bit of confidence behind a white ball.
Out of the middle they're beautiful to hit, I hit a sweet as a nut 4 iron the other night and barely felt it left the club. Saying this the forgiveness on them is a lot better than I thought they'd be, off centre shots will still fly well albeit losing a bit of distance.

The thing I enjoy the most is that they don't feel cavitied and look like i'm playing a blade along with the feel of one. I find it much easier to shape shots with them and i'm getting a really nice slight draw with them (most of the time )

The only gripe I have about them and someone mentioned it above is the higher lofts thus lack of distance.
I knew about this when I bought them so I can't complain but you really do take at least a club hit. I'm hitting 8 iron about 145/150 where as I used to knock it around 160.
Saying this the feel of them more than compensates for the loss of distance and around my course distance isn't a key factor!


----------



## Moff (Jun 18, 2016)

FG tour V2 irons are the best Iron I have every owned. Just purchased the Wilson Ci11 irons to try, 2 clubs longer & only ever go straight. Wilson are very underrated.


----------

